# Biorb 30 ltr tube aquarium new setup



## Stevenmelvin (Nov 21, 2018)

Hi, I wonder if you can help? I have a biorb 30 tube on order and I am wondering about whether I should replace the whole filter when I come to change it or clean the sponge out in my syphoned off water and just replace the medium at the bottom of the filter. The new setup will be for tropical fish and I am concerned about killing off the good bacteria in the filter?


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

You never need to replace the whole sponge (despite what tank instructions might say). I have sponges that are years old. You're right to just rinse it off in old tank water so debris doesn't cause it clog up.

What are you planning on stocking? A tall tank like this one has only half the stocking room of a long tank of the same volume - so technically you only have 15 litres of stocking room, very tiny. They're unsuitable for the majority of fish. Could make a good shrimp tank?


----------

